# Centennial Retriever Club



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Open
1. FC Tangata Manu - Kenny Trott (new FC), very happy owner and handler!
2. FC Bearcreek Ebonstar Truman - Bill Schrader
3. Perpetual Dizzy Daisy - Kenny Trott
4. Air Jodi - Paul Knutson 
RJ. Hasty Pudding's Chevy Chase - Bill Schrader
JAM. FC Blackwater Hocus Pocus - Paul Knutson
AFC Accumarks Blazing Striker - Paul Knutson
There was one other dog with a JAM, for which I did not get the number.

Qual
1. Goose Creek's Full Tilt - Paul Knutson
2. Mr. Oliver D. Place - Grady Peacock
I don't have the other placements.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Remaining Qual. Placements were

3rd -- Black's Roll-N-Low Diceman-- Kenny Trott
4th -- Watermark's Vector Potential -- Bill Schrader 


Derby 

1st Lil Miss Chevious -- Brian Biesemeier
2nd Catalina's Fly Like an Angel -- Kenny Trott (this dog is for sale)
3rd Belmire's Blue Angel -- Paul Knutson
4th Freeridin Smooth Operator -- Ted Shih
RJ Keechi's Blue Roux -- Bill Schrader 
Jam - Wham Bam's Just A Little Bit -- Amy Hunt

2nd, 3rd and RJ are all littermates. 

Congrats Moira on your 4th in the Open!! We're happy for you.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Ted, if I'm not mistaken that's Moots's first derby point. Attagirl Moots!!!

Her first placement at a trial, may she have many many more.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Howard

Yes, that was Moots' first derby point. Four derbies so far, three JAMS - so she has finished each derby thus far. She continues to look nice.

AMATEUR

1) Hasty Pudding's Chevy Chase (Tom Vaughn)
2) FC Tangata Manu (Brad Clow)
3) Calyspo's Sparks A Flying (Kadi Workman)
4) AFC Prairie Peak's Circuit Burner (Esther McCartney) - I think
JAMS

AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie (Ted Shih)


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Rodney pointed this dog out to me at the PRTA FT indicating he was a real sleeper. I checked at that time and he had 28 AA points but no wins. Rodney, you were right. I know Brad and Kenny must really be happy now.



MoJo said:


> Open
> 1. FC Tangata Manu - Kenny Trott (new FC), very happy owner and handler!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 1st Lil Miss Chevious -- Brian Biesemeier


I read right over the above without it sinking in. Hey, waita minute. Brian Biesmeire isn't he an RTFer? Yeah! Way to go!! Just get that blue and those five derby points. Attaboy Brian! and Attagirl to your Lil Miss Chevious too!

BLUE RIBBON! :multi: :multi: gimme more.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

> Congrats Moira on your 4th in the Open!! We're happy for you.



Thank you. It was her first placement in a major stake. She was my Hunt Test dog who had to suffer through a new handler's many mistakes for three years. Paul and Julie got me through that phase and are doing their best (I think they need another 2x4 to get through to me) to get us in sync. Paul has had to undo all that I did wrong and is doing a darned good job of it.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Howard. J-Lo has ran pretty good for Brian in the 3 derbies they've ran. A Jam, 4th and a 1st. She's a keeper! 

Lori


----------



## Linda Noga (Oct 8, 2003)

*Centennial Am*

Unless I'm greatly mistaken, Tom Vaughn's dog
Chase titled AFC.

Way to go Chase and Tom :BIG: 

Linda


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

I wanted to say way to go J-Lo   

Henry R
________
Ford Falcon GTHO Phase III picture


----------

